# механика аккордеона supita



## k23telenet (24 Сен 2011)

подскажите пожалуйста кто хорошо,качественно делает механику на аккордеон supitu правую и левую. нужно убрать люфты , выровнять клавиатуры, отрегулировать упругость в правой


----------



## ze_go (24 Сен 2011)

я. в левой родная механика или чей-то выбор?


----------



## k23telenet (25 Сен 2011)

в левой цельная механика московская на подобии юпитера


----------



## akordeon.ua (25 Сен 2011)

интересный вопрос,
Тоже имею супиту и имеет большие люфты правая клавиатура и незнаю что можно с этим сделать, Подскажити пожалуйста.


----------



## ze_go (25 Сен 2011)

k23telenet писал:


> в левой цельная механика московская на подобии юпитера


т.е. выборная? а что такое "цельная"?


----------



## k23telenet (25 Сен 2011)

цельная это значит не как на "Ленинграде" или на "Рубине" где механика выборки сьёмная и отдельна от басов , а как на юпитере выборка и басы слитные


----------



## ze_go (25 Сен 2011)

ясно, спасибо


----------

